# Both dogs sick ....



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your dogs*

Glad you are taking both of them to the vet.
Are they eating and drinking now?
Did they get HW or flea meds recently?
Glad that you ruled out bloat?
Did they get any shots lately?
I would take them both to the vet.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for your lighting fast response, Karen! Colt is eating and drinking like normal (and keeping it down). His energy is high and he's playful.

We haven't offered any food to Cash but he isn't keeping water down. Since every time he drinks, he throws up - I removed the water and am trying a bowl of ice until we get him to the vet. He seems so dehydrated but I'm concerned that drinking and then throwing up just makes it worse.

We put Frontline on them both one week ago exactly. No heart worm medication or shots recently.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cash*

I'm no vet. I would call the vet and ask about the ice before you give to him.
I would ask if you can bring him in a little earlier.
I'm concerned he might be dehydrated too and I would mention about the Frontline.

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I know its so worrisome! Very sorry this is happening to you and them!
I had a somewhat similar situation Monday night. I was awakened by Bryley vomiting his entire dinner at 2:30 am. I got up with him as he was restless and panting. He drank some water around 3am and immediately vomited 4 more times. I knew why, though, I had let him chew a knucklebone earlier in the evening and there were shreds of the bone in all the vomit. Called to the vet and she asked me to bring him in. He had IV fluids, anti nausea injection, belly xray and bloodwork. He is fine,but still on the bland diet. Bone is in the trash!
I hope your pups are happy and feeling fine very soon!

**Once I called my vet and described what was going on, she said do not give him water. I guess the empty stomach best if something serious is going on?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Is it possible they ate some lawn mushrooms or a plant. Just enough to make thrm throw up and have a upset tummy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry about your boys, hope they are feeling better soon. 
Mushrooms was my first thought too as I am lately harvesting bags in my small backyard almost daily.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has there been standing water in the yard the might have drank? Any new treats, or had the yard treated for anything? 

Just seems like it's something they share for both of them to get sick.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for all of the input! We just returned from the hospital. The vet seemed convinced that it's an obstruction of some sort so we did X-rays. They came came back more or less inconclusive. They showed trapped gas in the small intestine but no obvious foreign object. She also was unable to palpate anything. With that said, she said the trapped gas is a symptom of an obstruction - especially when the gas stayed in that position despite multiple views. I explained that BOTH dogs have been sick but she didn't seem to put too much weight on that. She suggested admitting him to monitor him over night, rehydrating him with IVs, performing blood work, and then performing the X-rays again in the morning to see if the gas has moved. The other (less ideal) option was to rehydrate via a bubble under the skin, bring him home, and then bring him back in the morning for X-rays. She indicated that rehydrating him would help him pass an object if one was present. 

We decided to admit him to the hospital in an abundance of caution. The extent of the dehydration is what concerned me the most. After we left, we got a call that his blood work revealed pancreatitis. She said it's a little bit of a chicken and egg scenario in that pancreatitis can cause trapped gas bubbles but an obstruction can also cause pancreatitis. He also had low electrolytes and increased liver enzymes - all indicate of pancreatitis. The good news is whether it's pancreatitis or an obstruction, the initial treatment is still the same (hydration, monitoring, and X-rays). 

Right now the plan is to continue to hydrate him via IVs overnight and then perform the X-rays again in the morning. If there is still trapped gas, the vet believes it's likely an obstruction. Our next option is either a barium test or exploratory surgery. I think we will likely go the more conservative route and move forward with a barium test if needed. I hate the thought of putting him through surgery without knowing it's a blockage. 

My gut says its pancreatitis. We were out of town last weekend and the dog sitter apparently gave the dogs rawhide bones (trying to be nice - in all fairness, I didn't warn her). Ever since he was little, Cash has always had a reaction to rawhide (usually diarrhea). The thing that throws me is, again, that they were both sick and the rawhide was 6 days ago. The good news is Colt is 100% back to normal. 

This is the first night we've been home without Cash. It just isn't the same .....

On a side note, thank goodness for insurance!! This will be our first time using it but it's such a blessing to not have our choices be dictated by finances. While, we will certainly be left with a decent vet bill, we were able to make the best choices for Cash and not have the financial part of it be the determining factor. The vet was grateful we were willing to admit him for the night. 

THANK YOU for all of your care and concern. I'll let you know how tomorrow goes ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update, hope your baby is feeling better soon and doesn't need any surgery. I know it is hard on you and your family, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks for the update, hope your baby is feeling better soon and doesn't need any surgery. I know it is hard on you and your family, sending hugs and prayers.


Thanks Buddy's Mom! They really are our babies .... We don't have any of the two footed kind yet so I don't feel too bad saying that. My heart broke when we had to leave but I know he's in the very best hand. Soooooo missing these puppy dog eyes ....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to see both babies were sick and Cash ended up at hospital. I hope everything turns out fine and Cash can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cash*



CashStringer said:


> Thanks for all of the input! We just returned from the hospital. The vet seemed convinced that it's an obstruction of some sort so we did X-rays. They came came back more or less inconclusive. They showed trapped gas in the small intestine but no obvious foreign object. She also was unable to palpate anything. With that said, she said the trapped gas is a symptom of an obstruction - especially when the gas stayed in that position despite multiple views. I explained that BOTH dogs have been sick but she didn't seem to put too much weight on that. She suggested admitting him to monitor him over night, rehydrating him with IVs, performing blood work, and then performing the X-rays again in the morning to see if the gas has moved. The other (less ideal) option was to rehydrate via a bubble under the skin, bring him home, and then bring him back in the morning for X-rays. She indicated that rehydrating him would help him pass an object if one was present.
> 
> We decided to admit him to the hospital in an abundance of caution. The extent of the dehydration is what concerned me the most. After we left, we got a call that his blood work revealed pancreatitis. She said it's a little bit of a chicken and egg scenario in that pancreatitis can cause trapped gas bubbles but an obstruction can also cause pancreatitis. He also had low electrolytes and increased liver enzymes - all indicate of pancreatitis. The good news is whether it's pancreatitis or an obstruction, the initial treatment is still the same (hydration, monitoring, and X-rays).
> 
> ...


So glad they are watching Cash over night. Please let us know what they find. Saying prayers for Cash and I am so glad that Colt is back to normal. I wouldn't doubt the rawhides had something to do with it. I know that I've read about dogs that have choked on them. I know how I worry when one of my furbabies is sick!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

We just heard from the vet. The good news is he didn't vomit overnight and the trapped gas appears to have moved a little bit. The bad news is there's still some shadows on his X-rays. We are moving forward with the barium study. We should know more in about 6-8 hours. Praying surgery isn't needed. *sigh* I was hoping our boy was going to be home this morning. I know he is in the very best hands but I worry he thinks we've abandoned him. I'll be heading over this afternoon after the barium test to either bring him home (if it goes well) or visit him (if he needs surgery).


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending good thoughts for Cash. Sounds like he's in good hands.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way. I've had the barium test done on my boys on at least two different occasions each. Not only is it very helpful for monitoring "progression" or lack of, it also helps coat the stomach/intestines and eases moving of things through. It's a good option before electing surgery. And I don't have insurance on my one guy; learned that lesson the hard way and he can't get insurance now that will cover anything because of his two bumps that have been removed. Very good that you have insurance


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love those pictures, they are so sweet. 
Hope you take him back home in the afternoon and surgery is not needed. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

What adorable pictures of your two boys, just precious.
Praying surgery isn't needed. I know how much you miss him!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear this news. He's in the best place he could be right now. Prayers and good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sending good thoughts your way and fingers crossed surgery is not needed.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

The Barium test is mostly complete. 80% of the barium passed, which leaves her to think he has a partial blockage from some sort of fabric. That's good and bad. They're going to give him a couple more hours and try and get him have a bowel movement and see if they can get the blockage to pass naturally. If not, it will be surgery for our boy tonight. 

She suggested that we neuter him while he's under. He has a retained testicle (otherwise, I may have considered not neutering him) and, since they're going to be in the abdomen for the surgery, they suggested removing the testicle as well. One surgery, one recovery. I was hoping to wait to the 1 1/2 - 2 year mark but he's 1 1/2 in a couple of days and I'd like to avoid more anesthesia (and recovery) for him. 

The vet said he is in excellent spirits and very playful and loving. She said he's had more attention from all the vet techs than he probably should - so that gives me a lot of comfort. 

THANK YOU for all of our prayers, sweet thoughts, and kind words. You all are truly the very best.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Only on a dog forum would people all over the world be waiting eagerly for a bowel motion! Hoping for the best with your boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Anxiously waiting for poop news. C'mon Cash it is time to poop it out!



Pilgrim123 said:


> Only on a dog forum would people all over the world be waiting eagerly for a bowel motion! Hoping for the best with your boy.


Yep it is the moment when people decide to bypass Facebook.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Only on a dog forum would people all over the world be waiting eagerly for a bowel motion! Hoping for the best with your boy.


You are so right!! The support from this forum is beyond amazing!

He had a bowel movement and no movement on the obstruction. He's going to have surgery tonight. I'm actually sitting at the hospital now waiting to see him and meet with the surgeon. They said the obstruction sucked up the barium which leads them to believe it's a fabric material. I can't even imagine what it might be. Nothing seems to be missing, no ripped up/destroyed toys, and he's not usually a swallower of things. i guess we will find out tonight .....

He will be coming home Monday morning. So missing that sweet boy. Colt seems really confused and keeps walking around looking for him. 

Thanks everyone for all of your sweet thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh god I was hoping it will come out what ever it is. Sending good vibes and prayers, please give him a hug from Charlie and me and keep updating.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending positive vibes your way...fabric is actually one of the biggest culprits because it can wad up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sending good thoughts for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Just heard from the vet - surgery went great and he's in recovery now. They found a piece of fabric with some plastic in it in both the small intestine and stomache. I can only imagine that it must be a chewed toy ...? I feel horrible - I'm not sure how we missed it. We are usually really good at throwing away toys once they've been damaged. 

Recovery is about 2 weeks of keeping him calm (how do we do that when all he and Colt do is rough house all day!!).

I'm just so glad he's going to be ok. He should be coming home Monday morning. Can't wait to wrap my arms around that boy. He looked great going into surgery - like his energy was up and he wanted to play. The vet techs all told me that they've been negotiating with each other on who got to take care of him - I guess he's loving the attention. 

We are just all ready to have our boy home. It's crazy how much the dynamic changes when even one of the dogs is gone ...!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad the trouble was found and removed. Our Honey ATE my husband's leather wallet. All that was left was the picture holder thing and a little gauze from the lining. She also chewed the corners off his driver's license and his person credit card--but didn't chew on any of the company cards. I had to take her out on leash so I coudl exam all her poops to look for the leather. Nothing like going outat night with your dog on a leash and carrying a flashlight and a stick to tir poop. But all passed. T

Then a few months later hubby was working in the yard, came in for lunch and left his leather work gloves on the table on the patio. When he went bck out one was gone. Honey had eaten it, sowas the same thing all over again. THEN she age about 6" off the end ofhis leather belt. She had a thing forleather. But luckily she was always able to pass everything.

Prayers for you sweet boy. And good luck keeping him calmn for 2 weeks.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear that the surgery went well! Don't beat yourself up over him eating a piece of fabric. For all you know it could have been something which was simply blown into your yard by the wind! These darn fur kids of ours will gobble up just about anything they can find. And they can do it in a flash! It is NOT your fault. You were on top of things and got him to the vet right away. I would say that is really good dog parenting. I hope you can finally get some rest. It's so hard when our fur kids are sick or injured


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done for getting this sorted quickly. I hope he recovers well and at least you got the neutering done at the same time which was a really good idea. You will have to keep them separate for the first weeks so they don't play. Maybe in the evening he can be leashed by you so you are all together. Good luck. Sounds like you have a lovely set of people at the vets.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

G-bear said:


> I am so glad to hear that the surgery went well! Don't beat yourself up over him eating a piece of fabric. For all you know it could have been something which was simply blown into your yard by the wind! These darn fur kids of ours will gobble up just about anything they can find. And they can do it in a flash! It is NOT your fault.


G-bear said it perfectly. you got him to the vet and he had surgery while he was healthy and in good form.
Hoping the recovery goes well and you enjoy having him home on Monday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending best thoughts!

My Aedan had obstruction surgery (they even offered me the offending fabric -- umm no thanks) and he recovered well -- I needed to crate him and have a dog walker up a few times a day since he was young but his walker is also a vet tech so she watched his incision and appetite for me while I was at work. I went for 4 weeks since it was winter and he had a shaved abdomen and sides.




CashStringer said:


> You are so right!! The support from this forum is beyond amazing!
> 
> He had a bowel movement and no movement on the obstruction. He's going to have surgery tonight. I'm actually sitting at the hospital now waiting to see him and meet with the surgeon. They said the obstruction sucked up the barium which leads them to believe it's a fabric material. I can't even imagine what it might be. Nothing seems to be missing, no ripped up/destroyed toys, and he's not usually a swallower of things. i guess we will find out tonight .....
> 
> ...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Thankfully they found the issue. As mentioned in previous posts, these crazy furkids will ingest just about anything much to our angst. Positive thoughts for an uneventful recovery.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cash*



CashStringer said:


> Just heard from the vet - surgery went great and he's in recovery now. They found a piece of fabric with some plastic in it in both the small intestine and stomache. I can only imagine that it must be a chewed toy ...? I feel horrible - I'm not sure how we missed it. We are usually really good at throwing away toys once they've been damaged.
> 
> Recovery is about 2 weeks of keeping him calm (how do we do that when all he and Colt do is rough house all day!!).
> 
> ...


I am so glad that Cash is o.k. We stopped giving Tucker and Tonka any fabric stuffed toys years ago, because Tonka would chew the ears, nose, off and swallow. Not taking any chances. We buy only buy the Kong toys now, and Tucker walks around with the dumbbell in his mouth! 

When you are used to having two dogs, it seems so quiet and empty when one isn't around!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad the surgery went well and I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

THANK YOU everyone!!!! Your support the last few days has meant the world to our little family! 

He was up and walking (slowly) this morning and they allowed him to start eating this afternoon. As long as everything stays down and continues to go well, he should be coming home tomorrow. 

He will be coming home with a cone of shame so I just purchased one of those inflatable recovery collars hoping that will make it easier. We were also thinking we might send Colt to dog daycare during the days to allow Cash some downtime to recover and keeping Colt leashed at night when we are together. 

The vets have been beyond amazing! They were so kind and since they were already performing surgery, didn't charge us anything additional for the neuter (which had been quoted at over $600 last month since he was a cryptoid). We are fortunate to live down the street from one of the most wonderful and renowned veterinary centers in So Cal. While I obviously appreciate their knowledge and skills, their kindness and compassion meant the most to us. 

This weekend really kicked our butts ... But it is so worth it to have our boy healthy again. I cannot thank you all for your kindness and support - please know that I could never thank you enough.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy to read that everything went well and sweet Cash is on the way of recovery. 
There is nothing better than having vets who are great professionals and at the same time gifted with kindness and compassion and love their job.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Getting a blockage is one of my biggest fears for my guys and they seem to find stuff no matter how well I try to manage stuff. I'm glad that he's doing well and gets to come home tomorrow. You were on top of this and that probably made all the difference in the world  Give him an extra big hug...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So glad to hear he's doing well. Your vets sound like great folks.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That was a very welcome update. I'm pleased he's recovering so well. Thanks.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

yay glad to hear he's ok, he's a really cute big boy!! and your vets are lovely


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Cash is doing good. I bet you can't wait to get him home!!:smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cash*

So glad to hear Cash is doing well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Is Cash back home? How is he doing?


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Is Cash back home? How is he doing?


He's home!! We just picked him up this afternoon. He seems a bit out of it on pain meds but I'm glad he's comfortable. 

He's sooooo skinny! The vet gave me full approval to spoil him with his favorite foods (eggs, pumpkin, yogurt, hamburger, rice, chicken) to get him to eat (apparently eating helps heal the GI tract) - music to my ears! I just finished cooking up a platter of hamburger and rice. 

Colt keeps trying to offer toys to Cash to get him to play - I think it's going to be hardest on him since he doesn't have his usual playmate! Overall, he's been pretty gentle with him, as if he seems to know yeah Cash needs some extra TLC. 

It's going to take a bit of juggling for awhile, but I'm so glad he's home. He isn't allowed up stairs (where he usually sleeps in our bedroom) and we were supposed to get new flooring installed next week that we will probably push back (in the midst of it all, we are dealing with a slab week in our new home!) but I would do anything for that dog. He's loopy, in desperate need of a bath, and can't keep his eyes open - but I don't think I've ever loved him more!


----------



## grins88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yay! I'm so glad Cash is home! Take it one day at a time with figuring things out. He'll be back to his old self in no time, I'm sure! Until then....enjoy spoiling him!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So happy to see that he's home  spoil him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Proud "dog mom" moment. The vet was a little worried that he wasn't eating too well for them yet despite offering him meatballs and chicken this morning. As soon as the hamburger and rice cooled, I offered it to him from my hand. A little hesitant at first but he quickly realized he was starving. He finished a small bowl and licked it clean! It seemed like he'd eat as much as I'd let him (don't worry, I didn't let him - It's gonna be several small meals throughout the day at first). 

I'm going to work from home tomorrow to get him settled. We are fortunate that my husband is in school full time right now so he's home a lot during the day. It will be a lot of TLC for this guy! 

Colt hasn't left his side!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad he is home and you two can work things out so he is not left alone. You are perfect dogs' parent in my book and Colt is a great little brother. And of course mammy's cooking is the best.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Cash is home. I hope recovery all goes well. Sounds like Colt is being a good little brother and watching over him.:smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cash and Colt*



CashStringer said:


> Proud "dog mom" moment. The vet was a little worried that he wasn't eating too well for them yet despite offering him meatballs and chicken this morning. As soon as the hamburger and rice cooled, I offered it to him from my hand. A little hesitant at first but he quickly realized he was starving. He finished a small bowl and licked it clean! It seemed like he'd eat as much as I'd let him (don't worry, I didn't let him - It's gonna be several small meals throughout the day at first).
> 
> I'm going to work from home tomorrow to get him settled. We are fortunate that my husband is in school full time right now so he's home a lot during the day. It will be a lot of TLC for this guy!
> 
> Colt hasn't left his side!


So glad that Cash is home! I am sure Colt will keep a close eye on him.
So glad that you will be home with him! Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cash*

The picture of you, your husband and Cash is so sweet-what a beautiful family!!!

Did they say they say what it was that he swallowed? 

We no longer give Tucker and Tonka any stuffed toys, only the hard Kong toys.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just read through all 6 pages...hoping for a good outcome... I'm glad Cash is home, and he is better... must have been scary..... I know you will take good care of him....((((((HUGS)))) to Cash...


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

They said it was a long, stringy material with bits of plastic - the vet thought it might been a rope toy. Which is weird because we don't have any!! 

He's not allowed upstairs so we all slept downstairs in the guest room. I just couldn't bear to leave him alone on his first night home. This morning we were greeted with tail wagging and lots of kisses. He seems a bit less out of it now - but doesn't really seem to be in much pain. He's eating great too! It's a good day so far. 

He hates the inflatable recovery collar and can't seem to get comfortable in it so I improvised with one if my husband's jerseys ....


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> The picture of you, your husband and Cash is so sweet-what a beautiful family!!!
> 
> Did they say they say what it was that he swallowed?
> 
> We no longer give Tucker and Tonka any stuffed toys, only the hard Kong toys.


Thank you!!! I waited FOREVER for that dog and was so giddy when we finally got to bring him home. I'd always wanted a golden retriever of my own but life didn't allow it until then (I work a lot of hours and my husband was active duty at the time). 

This is us about 9 months later when Colt joined the family. Apparently I only have one shirt!! And my husband is clearly enjoying the perks (I.e., no shaving) of civilian life.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Cash looks very stylish in the jersey!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess had bowel obstruction surgery when he was younger and we never had to use a cone. The only thing that irritated him was the IV site. Like you, I slept downstairs with him. You'll be surprised how quickly he will bounce back.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

CashStringer said:


> Thank you!!! I waited FOREVER for that dog and was so giddy when we finally got to bring him home. I'd always wanted a golden retriever of my own but life didn't allow it until then (I work a lot of hours and my husband was active duty at the time).
> 
> This is us about 9 months later when Colt joined the family. Apparently I only have one shirt!! And my husband is clearly enjoying the perks (I.e., no shaving) of civilian life.


Love your family photo. Had to laugh on your "only one shirt" comment, I wouldn't notice if you didn't say that. 



danoon58 said:


> Cash looks very stylish in the jersey!


I agree, very stylish.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree that Cash is looking good in dad's jersey!!:smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Another beautiful family picture!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

He's been doing AWESOME the last few days! He's his old usual energetic self - eating lots, lots of tail wagging and kisses. That almost makes it harder since he wants to run around and play! The baby gates have come back out to keep him off the stairs and separate him and Colt when they need to be. I WILL NOT allow his incision to be re-opened - even if he gives me those world famous puppy dog eyes! The next week or so is going to be HARD but I will take it EVERY MOMENT OF EVERY DAY!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes you have to do what is safe for him and keep them separated and keep the cone of shame on so his stitches don't get pulled out or infected.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Cash is doing so well. Wish we can sit them down and explain why they have to be calm for their own sake. I mean I tell to Charlie "why" and hubby's comment is always "yeah, he sure now understands and will listen to you".:uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I agree*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am glad Cash is doing so well. Wish we can sit them down and explain why they have to be calm for their own sake. I mean I tell to Charlie "why" and hubby's comment is always "yeah, he sure now understands and will listen to you".:uhoh:


I agree with Buddy's Mom, wouldn't it be wonderful if we could site them down and explain!?!? It is so hard to keep them "inactive." Ken and I have put chairs in front to couch, stairs, to keep them from jumping/climbling.
I learned the hard way about taking the cone off at night, because I thought Tucker could sleep better, after he was fixed. He was licking/chewing at his stitches, while I was asleep. They looked red and a little oozy. Vet was upset that I took it off and had to put Tucker on antibiotics. If he couldn't get it under control he would have to do surgery again. I LEARNED not to trust your dog to not lick/chew!!


----------

